# S&W SD9 VE dry firing



## torrin (Sep 17, 2014)

good evening,

I just got my gun today. I want to work the slide to loosen it up. As an Olde Pharte I was taught not to dry fire any gun. In my SD pistol class it was recommended that if the mfg says it won't hurt that dry firing is a good practice to get the trigger feel.

Opinions please


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You can dry fire striker fire pistols all day long and it won't hurt them.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

You can dry fire a striker fired pistol but it is still suggested to use snap caps when doing so.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Double post


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You can dry fire a hammer fired pistol but it is still suggested to use snap caps when doing so, especially numerous dry firing for practice. Use snap caps, $7 to $15 bucks for six of them and a piece of mind. 

S&W Question and Answers:

Q: Can I dry fire my Smith & Wesson?

A: Yes, except for the .22 caliber pistols which includes models 22A, 22S, 422, 2206, 2214, 2213 and 41. 

.22 caliber revolvers such as models 17, 43, 63, 317 and 617 also should not be dry fired.

Q: Why can't I dry fire my .22 pistol or revolver?

A: Dry firing a S&W .22 pistol or revolver will cause damage to the firing pin.


----------

